# Icons & Theme in Gimp 2.10 ändern und anpassen



## 3dtutor (13. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht könnt ihr damit eure Oberfläche auf eure Bedürfnisse zurechtschneiden. Viel Erfolg:


----------

